

Show HN: An anonymous microblogging platform - songrabbit
http://www.whisprabbit.com/#hn

======
songrabbit
This was done as a student project and I would leave to get some feedback.
There is also an android app here:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mathisonian.androi...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mathisonian.android.whisprabbit)

~~~
folz
1) Your /uploads/ directory lists all files uploaded to it. To fix this, add

    
    
        Options -Indexes -FollowSymLinks
    

to your .htaccess for the uploads directory.

2) You appear to be running nginx as a reverse proxy to apache, but you've
left apache open to the world on port 81. Either have it only listen on
localhost, or have an iptables rule denying the world connections.

Edit: formatting.

------
Miky
Something nice would be to have the threads appear at the point on the page
you're scrolled to, instead of at the top. Having to scroll to the top is
tiresome and makes you lose your place.

------
mike-cardwell
<http://whisprabbit.com/uploads/>

------
mike-cardwell
Do https image links work?

~~~
songrabbit
they do, the bug is if the url doesn't have a file extension

------
mike-cardwell
255 char limit. VARCHARmuch?

------
russianrabbit
i like the web 2.0 feel

